# XSEED announces localizations for Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky 3rd and Cold Steel II



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 11, 2016)

Chary said:


> while Trails in the Sky 3rd will be out for PC in 2017.


So is Sony not allowing new PSP releases, or did the PSP version of SC sell even worse than the Steam version?


----------



## Chary (Mar 11, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> So is Sony not allowing new PSP releases, or did the PSP version of SC sell even worse than the Steam version?


I'm guessing it's because of they're shutting down the native PSP store. And according to a few things I've found while googling it, the PSP release sold so terribly, that it didn't make money for XSEED, so that could be a reason as well.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 11, 2016)

Trails in the Sky 2nd chapter had a tough localisation so I wonder who will take on the task.

http://kotaku.com/the-curse-of-kiseki-how-one-of-japans-biggest-rpgs-bar-1740055631

The people who translate 2nd chapter did Recettear and for a while, I thought they closed up shop but didn't know they were the translators for this game.


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hell yes. I absolutely loved trails of cold steel. I'll definitely be picking up cold steel 2 and when I play through trails in the sky FC and SC I'll definitely play the third


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Mar 12, 2016)

There's a THIRD chapter?! Damn! I got the first one on Steam but haven't finished it yet.

And a Cold Steel 2? I haven't even played the first one.


----------



## mario5555 (Mar 12, 2016)

Chary said:


> I'm guessing it's because of they're shutting down the native PSP store. And according to a few things I've found while googling it, the PSP release sold so terribly, that it didn't make money for XSEED, so that could be a reason as well.



Even still xseed could use the Trails in the Sky the 3rd, PS3 and Vita versions as the platforms of choice to release a physical version (limited or otherwise and I'm sure that would sell well for them).

I still haven't bought it because I didn't want to spend $30 on a digital only copy of the game on PSP, if it was cheaper it would have been day one even though I've never played TiTS.  I basically conceded I'd never play Zero and Ao so I bought them on Vita (in JPN).  If they localize them and release them physically I'll double dip.

Edit: I see 1st and SC are on sale this week on PSN, time to go get it.

There's no reason Xseed shouldn't exploit their translations and release them on every *viable* platform they can do it on.  I'm sure Sony isn't too picky about what's being released on the PS3 at the moment, so they could re-release 1st and SC on PS3/Vita with little to no overhead.

How Xseed has handled their Falcom license leaves much to be desired sometimes, and me scratching my head wondering wth is going on internally with them some days.


----------



## Arras (Mar 12, 2016)

mario5555 said:


> Even still xseed could use the Trails in the Sky the 3rd, PS3 and Vita versions as the platforms of choice to release a physical version (limited or otherwise and I'm sure that would sell well for them).
> 
> I still haven't bought it because I didn't want to spend $30 on a digital only copy of the game on PSP, if it was cheaper it would have been day one even though I've never played TiTS.  I basically conceded I'd never play Zero and Ao so I bought them on Vita (in JPN).  If they localize them and release them physically I'll double dip.
> 
> ...


To be fair, any PSP game released that late would have sold like hot garbage. There is no way they could have recouped the costs from printing a physical version.


----------



## Daggot (Mar 12, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> There's a THIRD chapter?! Damn! I got the first one on Steam but haven't finished it yet.
> 
> And a Cold Steel 2? I haven't even played the first one.


The Legend of heroes series is crazy long. I think falcom has been pumping out titles in that series since the very late 80s.


----------



## orcid (Mar 12, 2016)

These are great news. I loved Cold Steel and everybody who read all the text until the (open) end of the game deserves knowing the continuation of the story.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 12, 2016)

AARRRRRRRRRAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! YOOOOOOOOOO AHHHHHHHHH!!!! I'm so excited.....I was afraid that the 2nd and 3rd would never come out so I stopped playing the 1st one because I wanted the complete experience or nothing at all. Once the PSP era was over I lost hope so this news makes me so happy!!!!


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Mar 12, 2016)

Daggot said:


> The Legend of heroes series is crazy long. I think falcom has been pumping out titles in that series since the very late 80s.



I've played the Gagharv trilogy, but that's about it.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 13, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> There's a THIRD chapter?! Damn! I got the first one on Steam but haven't finished it yet.
> 
> And a Cold Steel 2? I haven't even played the first one.


Is not exactly Cold Steel 2, is second chapter. Is like playing only the first disc of a PS1 Final Fantasy.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 13, 2016)

is xseed going to release cold steel 2 also on ps3? or just on ps4?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 13, 2016)

leon315 said:


> is xseed going to release cold steel 2 also on ps3? or just on ps4?


The game never came out on PS4. Its PS3 and Vita.


----------

